# Transit Police



## Geronimo425 (Jan 27, 2017)

If anyone here has worked for/is working for the Transit PD and could answer a few questions for me then please PM me. I'm interested in working for them and have received a letter. Looking for any tips pertaining to the job, and how your experience was/is like with them.

Thanks.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

TAKE THE DAMN JOB!!!!!
if you are even remotely interested in law enforcement, you'd be a damn fool NOT to. Not only do you get lots of real experience in a very diverse area (loads of cities and towns, though mostly Boston metro area), but you're working for one hell of a PD. The pay needs work, the working conditions probably do as well, but if you don't like it, YOU CAN TRANSFER!
Nothing more needs to be said. Pass it up, You're an idiot. Nothing personal.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

If you don't have any other solid prospects, take the job ( believe it's group 4 ) get the retirement clock going then check out your options down the road.

Unless you're ready to jump ship for another PD. Then can see why you wanna get a good idea what's going on with the "T". 

Hope someone here can help

Good Luck !


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> ( believe it's group 4 )


Negative, they have their own pension system. But yes, take the job!


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Different pension, endless forced overtime. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

First 5 years be prepared to be ordered in everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

See that ?
A treasure trove of information .
I love Masscops !


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Every job has it's shit and it's BULL shit, I've heard plenty of negatives about the T. I'd have taken that job had it been offered. I love trains, seriously, and the thought of covering such a large area would also be kind of cool. I USED to love my job and just might have grown to hate that one too, but at least it would be a different chief.

Oh, did I actually type that?


----------



## Geronimo425 (Jan 27, 2017)

Does anyone know their starting salary? I asked but they didn't give me a straight answer...


----------



## Geronimo425 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm thinking that if I take the job I could possibly lateral over to Boston PD after gaining residency. Looking for more information pertaining to this


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Geronimo425 said:


> I'm thinking that if I take the job I could possibly lateral over to Boston PD after gaining residency. Looking for more information pertaining to this


You cant lateral over to Boston. You would have to go through the whole new hire process and a full academy.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

But you could lateral to plenty of other departments, if you wished.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Transit doesn't always allow people to leave. Many have left, but there's many who have been told no

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

woodyd said:


> Doesn't that only apply for lateral transfers? I.e. your current Chief needs to sign off on a lateral move, but if you get hired for another job off the regular CS list (establish residency and take the test again and score high enough to get a card), your current job can't prevent you from leaving?


Correct. I know someone that left for MSP and got injured well into the academy, and had to leave. Transit wouldn't take him back. Luckily he graduated the next RTT.


----------

